# Vape africa VG and PG



## Mtoefy (15/11/16)

Hi 

Has anyone bought VG and PG from vape africa before. They say its USP and BP grade. Was wondering if its the same as the other places because they are very cheap. 1L VG R65.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michaelsa (15/11/16)

Have recently had a rather large dip in budget, so I am currently spreading juice supplies with VA VG, in my honest opinion, having used VG from the large majority of suppliers we have here in SA, i'd have to say that it is not the best, but unless you are re-wicking every single 12 hours you shan't be able to tell the difference.
Also it is actually USP and BP grade


----------

